# The 'Great Geauga County Fair' starts Thursday



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

img src="http://www.wkyc.com/genthumb/genthumb.ashx?e=5h=80w=110i=/assetpool/images/090818051451_carnival ride county fair 400x300.jpg" border="0" /BURTON -- The 186th annual A href="http://www.geaugafair.com/"UFONT color=#ff0000Great Geauga County Fair/FONT/U/Anbsp;opens Thursday and runs through Labor Day on Monday at the Geauga County Fairgrounds here. There's free parking and kids 12 and under are always admitted for free.img src="http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/xkXaTX6UVps" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And Veterans and seniors are free this Friday!


----------

